# Jeanette Biedermann sorgt für Quoten-Hit



## Mandalorianer (3 Nov. 2010)

*Anna & die Liebe - Jeanette Biedermann sorgt für Quoten-Hit*​

Gestern war es endlich soweit. Fans der Serie Anna und die Liebe mussten monatelang ohne ihren Star auskommen, doch nun ist sie zurück: Jeanette Biedermann, (29).

Gestern Abend, bei der Hochzeit von Mia (Josephine Schmidt, 30) und Alexander (Paul T. Grasshoff, 40) sprang sie ganz überraschend aus der Kiste und genau das war die Szene, für die sich die Fans 244 Tage gedulden mussten. Eigentlich ist Anna ja mit ihrem Ehemann (Roy Peter Link, 28) nach LA ausgewandert, doch nun sind sie zurück in Berlin und viele neue Abenteuer warten auf sie.

Für Jeanette war das Wiedersehen besonders schön. Zu bild.de sagt sie: „Ich kam durch die Tür und es war, als sei ich nie weg gewesen. Es hing ein großes „Willkommen zu Hause"-Plakat im Flur. Die Requisite hatte mir sogar ein Kissen und eine Decke in die Garderobe gelegt! Die wissen, dass ich gern ein Nickerchen halte.“ Und auch von den Zuschauern bekam Jeanette so einiges: nämlich Top-Quoten. Ganze 14,4 Prozent der Zielgruppe sahen die gestrige Folge, was für die Macher der Serie die höchsten Quoten seit August bedeutet und für Jeanette und Co. sicher ein Grund zum Feiern ist! 

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2010)

Sie ist wohl zum TV zurück, weils mit der Musik nicht mehr so klappt


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (3 Nov. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Sie ist wohl zum TV zurück, weils mit der Musik nicht mehr so klappt



Sieht halt besser aus als sie sich anhört


----------



## MarkyMark (3 Nov. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Sie ist wohl zum TV zurück, weils mit der Musik nicht mehr so klappt



Sie hat ihre Tour abgebrochen, weil der Vater Krebs hat, hm? 
Ansonsten kann ich dem nur beipflichten .. Optik geht, Stimme geht gar nicht.


----------



## BlueLynne (3 Nov. 2010)

dann ist die Durststrecke für Jeanette-Fans endlich vorbei .....

lechs, lechs, da ist die Oase ......


----------



## krawutz (4 Nov. 2010)

Eine Frau, die weder richtig singen, noch richtig schauspielern kann und über die Ausstrahlung einer Hollandtomate verfügt, sorgt für eine Superquote.
Mehr muss man über deutsche Fernsehzuschauer eigentlich nicht wissen.


----------



## Punisher (4 Nov. 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Eine Frau, die weder richtig singen, noch richtig schauspielern kann und über die Ausstrahlung einer Hollandtomate verfügt, sorgt für eine Superquote.
> Mehr muss man über deutsche Fernsehzuschauer eigentlich nicht wissen.



Du hast vollkommen recht, aber sie hat schöne Titten und nen geilen Arsch, das reicht


----------



## MarkyMark (4 Nov. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen recht, aber sie hat schöne Titten und nen geilen Arsch, das reicht



Siehe Gina-Lisa und die Katzenberger. Ebenfalls vollkommen talentfrei, trotzdem permanent präsent in den Medien, die gute Jeanette reiht sich da eben ein


----------



## ilmm (18 Dez. 2010)

klasse


----------

